# [Gelöst] Anfängerfragen Vorsicht: DAU

## bierbauchangsthase

Lieber Gentookenner, bevor Du weiterliest, sei gewarnt. Bierbauchangsthase ist ein DAU. Bierbauchangsthase ist ein Noob. Bierbauchangsthase gibt das hiermit zu. Bierbauchangsthase gibt sich aber Mühe, das Handbuch und die Dokus von Gentoo und Fluxbox zu lesen und die Fehlermeldungen zu googeln. Dennoch findet Bierbauchangsthaste manchmal die Lösung nicht und fragt dann hier.

In dieser Anfrage möchte ich, entgegen der Forumsregel, mehrere Deppenfragen zusammenfassen, um das Forum nicht mit meinem Anfängermüll zuzukleistern.

Falls eine der Fragen sich als nicht dumm herausstellt, werde ich gerne einem Hinweis von Euch Folge leisten und sie in einen neuen Thread auslagern und von hier dorthin verweisen.

1. [GELÖST] User kann Firefox nicht starten, root kann es. Fehlermeldung:

```
 ** ERROR **: I can't write to '/tmp/orbit-USERNAME', ORB init failed

> aborting...

> /usr/lib64/mozilla-firefox/run-mozilla.sh: line 131:   574 Aborted                 "$prog" ${1+"$@"}
```

Was ist ORB?  ORB erscheint auch in der Fehlermeldung, wenn User oder root Thunar öffnet, was übrigens geht.

2. Letzteres geschieht glaube ich (kann es gerade nicht reproduzieren) im Zusammenhang mit der Beschwerde von Thunar und anderen startenden Programmen, den "Configuration-Server" nicht kontaktieren zu können.

3. Außerdem beschwert sich Thunar: 

```
Failed to connect to the D-BUS session bus: dbus-launch failed to autolaunch D-Bus session: Autolaunch requested, but X11 support not compiled in.

Cannot continue.
```

 (Das habe ich auch schon bei anderen Programmen gelesen.)

4. In Ubuntu habe ich Shell-Fenster mit einer Scroll-Leiste am Rand. Die brauche ich UNBEDINGT in Gentoo! Ich finde in der Fluxbox-Anleitung den Trick dafür nicht. Ich benutze xterm. Eterm scheint die Scrollbar mitzubringen, startet aber nicht, mit vielfältigen Fehlermeldungen bei User. Wenn root Eterm öffnen will, kommt mehrfach die Fehlermeldung 

```
Eterm:  Error:  Unable to load image file "tile/sitting_in_acid.png" -- No loade

r available for that file format
```

Welches Programm fehlt mir?

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.Last edited by bierbauchangsthase on Fri Jul 10, 2009 9:21 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

Das Poblem mit Firefox ist gelöst. Mir ist bei dem wilden Anlegen von Ordnern nicht wohl. Außerdem: heißt das, ich muß jedem User mit jedem Programm hinterherlaufen und Ordner anlegen?

----------

## mrsteven

 *bierbauchangsthase wrote:*   

> Das Poblem mit Firefox ist gelöst. Mir ist bei dem wilden Anlegen von Ordnern nicht wohl. Außerdem: heißt das, ich muß jedem User mit jedem Programm hinterherlaufen und Ordner anlegen?

 

Ääh nein, das sollte eigentlich jedes Programm selber machen. Unter Linux ist es üblich, dass Programme ihre Daten einfach versteckt im home-Verzeichnis des Users anlegen. Mit ls -a im home-Verzeichnis kann man sich diese anzeigen lassen. Als "versteckt" gelten unter Linux alle Dateien, deren Name mit einem Punkt beginnt.

Außerdem gibt es noch die Verzeichnisse /tmp und /var/tmp, in denen temporäre Dateien aller Art abgelegt werden. Hier scheint wohl dein Problem zu sein und irgendwas ist mit den Rechten dort wohl nicht in Ordnung. Was sagt denn ls -dl /tmp /var/tmp? Die Ausgabe sollte normalerweise so aussehen:

```
stefan@mrsteven-mobil ~ $ ls -ld /tmp/ /var/tmp/

drwxrwxrwt 9 root root  220 10. Jul 20:36 /tmp/

drwxrwxrwt 6 root root 2048 10. Jul 20:51 /var/tmp/
```

Wichtig sind die Rechte in der linken Spalte. Falls du hier irgendeine Abweichung hast solltest du das beheben:

```
chmod 1777 /tmp /var/tmp
```

Zu 3. und 4.) Bist du dir sicher, dass du bei der Installation das richtige Profil gesetzt hast? So wie es aussieht, sind auf deinem System ein paar USE-Flags (X und png) nicht gesetzt, die eigentlich für den Desktop wichtig wären. Poste doch mal bitte die Ausgabe von eselect profile list. Da sollte eigentlich default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop ausgewählt sein. Falls nicht, kannst du das so recht einfach korrigieren:

```
eselect profile set default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop

emerge --update --deep --newuse world
```

Soweit erstmal, vielleicht schaut es dann schon besser aus. Lass dich nicht entmutigen, aller Anfang ist schwer...  :Wink: 

PS: Übrigens kann man in xterm auch ohne Scrollbar scrollen, probier mal Shift+BildAuf...  :Wink: 

----------

## musv

 *bierbauchangsthase wrote:*   

> Lieber Gentookenner, bevor Du weiterliest, sei gewarnt. Bierbauchangsthase ist ein DAU. Bierbauchangsthase ist ein Noob. Bierbauchangsthase gibt das hiermit zu. Bierbauchangsthase gibt sich aber Mühe, das Handbuch und die Dokus von Gentoo und Fluxbox zu lesen und die Fehlermeldungen zu googeln. Dennoch findet Bierbauchangsthaste manchmal die Lösung nicht und fragt dann hier.

 

*lol*

 *bierbauchangsthase wrote:*   

> 1. [GELÖST] User kann Firefox nicht starten, root kann es. Fehlermeldung:
> 
> ```
>  ** ERROR **: I can't write to '/tmp/orbit-USERNAME', ORB init failed
> ```
> ...

 

Ich würde darauf tippen, dass bei /tmp dir Rechte nicht stimmen. Sollte 777 sein.

 *bierbauchangsthase wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Failed to connect to the D-BUS session bus: dbus-launch failed to autolaunch D-Bus session: Autolaunch requested, but X11 support not compiled in...
> ```
> ...

 

Überprüf mal, ob du das globale Use-Flag "dbus" in Deiner make.conf gesetzt hast. Zum Setzen der Use-Flags nimmst du am besten "ufed" (konsolebasierte GUI). Es gibt außerdem noch Profuse (GTK-basierend), allerdings hat mir das die make.conf zerschossen. Anschließend nach Use-Flags ändern: 

```
emerge -puDN world
```

(N - Neubauen bei veränderten Flags)

 *bierbauchangsthase wrote:*   

> In Ubuntu habe ich Shell-Fenster mit einer Scroll-Leiste am Rand. Die brauche ich UNBEDINGT in Gentoo!

 

Gnome benutzt das Gnome-Terminal. Da ist das per-default eingestellt. Bei xterm, aterm, urxvt musst du das über die .Xdefaults (liegt im Homeverzeichnis) machen. Bei mir sieht die z.B. so aus:

```
#define TermGeom        100x90

XTerm*font: *-*-fixed-medium-r-semicondensed-*-*-120-*-*-*-*-iso8859-15

XTerm*boldFont: *-*-fixed-bold-r-semicondensed-*-*-120-*-*-*-*-iso8859-15

XTerm*color4    :       #4466FD

XTerm*color12   :       #4466FD

XTerm*background:       #000000

XTerm*foreground:       #00FF00

XTerm*scrollBar:        off

XTerm*saveLines :       2000

! URxvt*geometry:       100x24

URxvt*font: *-*-fixed-medium-r-semicondensed-*-*-120-*-*-*-*-iso8859-15

URxvt*boldFont: *-*-fixed-bold-r-semicondensed-*-*-120-*-*-*-*-iso8859-15

URxvt*scrollBar:        False

URxvt*reverseWrap:      True

URxvt*loginShell:       True

URxvt*background:       #000000

URxvt*foreground:       #00FF00

URxvt*transparent:      True

URxvt*shading:          40

URxvt*slowTransparency: True

URxvt*saveLines:        32767

URxvt*color4:           #4466FD

URxvt*color12:          #4466FD

Xcursor.theme: Silver
```

Damit kannst du auch die Scrollbalken aktivieren. Ist aber einiges Gefrickel. Aktivieren tust du das Teil über 

```
xrdb .Xdefaults
```

Hat übrigens nichts speziell mit Fluxbox zu tun. Ist die normale X-Konfiguration. Eterm ist speziell für Enlightenment. Da gefällt mir aber die Buchstabendarstellung irgendwie nicht. Deswegen läuft bei mir urxvt-unicode. Eterm hat den Vorteil, dass du die Einstellungen teilweise per Menü machen kannst. Die .Xdefaults funktioniert da trotzdem. xterm kann keine Transparenz. Deswegen nehm ich das nur, wenn urxvt aus Kompatibilitätsgründen manchmal versagt.

Für genauere Erklärungen (nicht ausrasten   :Razz: ):

rtfm. Genauer gesagt:

```
man urxvt

man xterm
```

Und da suchst du den Punkt "RESOURCES". Dort sind die ganzen Parameter für die .Xdefaults aufgelistet.

 *bierbauchangsthase wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Eterm:  Error:  Unable to load image file "tile/sitting_in_acid.png" -- No loade
> 
> ...

 

Siehe oben: USE-Flags. Es gibt ein USE-Flag "png". Ob das jetzt bei Eterm Auswirkungen hat, weiß ich nicht. Eterm selbst hat kein png-USE-Flag.

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Quote:*   

> ....jedem Programm hinterherlaufen und Ordner anlegen?

 

Hast du vielleicht dein tmp-Verzeichnis via /etc/fstab auf eine gesonderte Partition gelegt? Oder selber an den Rechten von /tmp herrumgeschraubt?

Bei mir ist dieses Verzeichnis 1777 also drwxrwxrwt.

Nun, wenn du jetzt ein Verzeichnis /tmp/orbit-$USER erstellst und dessen Rechte veränderst oder sowas kann das natürlich zu problemen führen. Oder wenn dein PC zu einem ungünstigen Zeitpunkt bei dem erstellen unterbrochen wird (Strom weg, etc..).

Zu Nr 3:

Versuch nicht immer alles auf einmal zu installieren, oder nach einem emerge die Meldungen zu lesen. Dir ist bestimmt nur entgangen dbus via

```
# rc-update add dbus dfault
```

hinzuzufügen so das dieser nicht automatisch gestartet wird. Ob du das schon in der Liste hast, findest du mit dem Befehl# rc-update show | grep dbus

Zu Nr 4:

png ist ein Bildformat. Hast du png in deine Useflag-Liste in deiner make.conf?

Vermute aber spätestens wenn du das Useflag setzt, sollte die media-libs/libpng als Abhängigkeiten auch installiert werden und  diese Fehlermeldung verschwinden.

Wenn du ein Programm wie eterm hast. Und du willst diese tolle scrollbar haben. Dann kannst du einfach danach googlen und kommst dann darauf das du beim starten des Programms verschiedene Parameter übergeben kannst die wirklich (fast) alles einstellen. Und wenn das nicht geht verwendest du am besten den man aufrufen. Leider geht das bei diesem Programm bei mir grade nicht. Also schau ich auf der Projektseite von diesem Programm nach.

```
eix eterm

...

x11-terms/eterm

     Available versions:  0.9.5 **9999 {escreen minimal mmx sse2 unicode}

     Homepage:            http://www.eterm.org/

     Description:         A vt102 terminal emulator for X

...

```

Dort findet man auch die man-pages Online tippst du dann in deinem firefox die Slash-Taste kannst du diese Seite durchsuchen und gleich nach dem tippen der Zeichenkette "scrollbar" landest du an dem entsprechenden Paramete für eterm, der dieses Verhalten entsprechend einstellt.

 *Quote:*   

> -B type, --scrollbar-type type
> 
>     Specifies the type scrollbar style should be used. type can be any of motif, xterm, or next. 
> 
> --scrollbar-width width
> ...

 

Ok, das mit dem Googlen war ein wenig unfair, weil man dazu erstmal wissen muss das dieser Balken / diese Leiste im Englischen "scorllbar" heist. Es ist schon fies wenn einem die Wörter für solche dinge Fehlen. Ich erinnere mich noch daran wie die "Fensterrahmen" von meinen Gnome-Programmen verschwunden waren und ich mich schwer damit tat auf den Begriff "frameboarder" zu kommen. Dabei steht wirklich soo vieles immer in den Docs.

Wenn du noch recht neu im Linux-Umfeld bist, empfehle ich dir das Linux-Buch das es als OpenBook (zumindest als html-Version) gratis zum download gibt: http://www.galileocomputing.de/katalog/openbook

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

Vielen Dank an Euch alle. Ich gehe jetzt, ohne diverse Ausgaben zu posten, davon aus, daß alles gelöst ist. Um das abzuarbeiten, brauche ich etwas Zeit. 

Zu Firefox: Der Ordner für Firefox war tatsächlich nicht existent, den habe ich halt zähneknirschend angelegt. Dann gings. 

Zu Scrollbar: Ich wußte tatsächlich, daß es "scrollbar" heißt, habe dieses Ding aber für eine Funktion gehalten, die mir Fluxbox stellt. (Habe übrigens in Ubuntu nicht Gnome, sondern Xfce, aber da ist ja im Elementaren nicht viel rum.) Und bei Fluxbox habe ich nichts gefunden, im Google auch nicht, weil ich ja falsch gesucht habe. Stimmt, ich hätte nur "scrollbar" googeln sollen. Bei meinem png-Problem bei Eterm habe ich per google übrigens lauter ungelöste Threads in Linuxforen gefunden. Die Ratschläge dort gehen meist in die Richtung von imlib und imlib2, deren Installation bei mir nichts geändert hat.

Ja: Profile setzen, da hapert es. 

Ja: tmp liegt auf einer eigenen Partition, zunächst manuell angelegt durch die Tarball-Installation, dann auch via fstab. Ich habe nicht wissentlich an den Rechten geschraubt. Ich habe aber ziemlich viel als root gemacht, einfach weil emerge bei mir nur von root aufgerufen werden kann. Jedenfalls sind, wie ich gerade sehe,  die Schreibrechte für /tmp in der Tat auf root eingeschränkt. Jetzt kommt das Zeug, was ich im Linux nicht verstehe: dennoch startet Firefox. (Die Schreibrechte für /tmp/orbit-licimaus sind für licimaus offen, aber nicht die für /tmp.) Ich nehme an, ich muß die Mountparameter in der fstab anders setzen. Oder die Rechte als root öffnen. Aber ob das den nächsten Boot überlebt? 

 *Quote:*   

> Soweit erstmal, vielleicht schaut es dann schon besser aus. Lass dich nicht entmutigen, aller Anfang ist schwer... 

 

Vielen Dank für die aufmunternden Worte. Ich werde mich garantiert nicht mehr entmutigen lassen. Es geht ja voran. Und ich habe mir selbst mehrere Jahre Zeit gegeben, um Gentoo zu verstehen und stabil aufzusetzen. Im Gentoo laufen bei mir mittlerweile schon Sachen, die in anderen Linuxen schwierig sind. Z. B. meine Soundkarte. Und der Flashplayer hat SOFORT funktioniert. Damit habe ich ehrlich nicht gerechnet. 

Bitte keine Hilfe mehr zu Problem 1-4 mehr posten. Ich entnehme den Antworten, daß ich zufrieden bin.   :Very Happy: 

Vielen Dank an alle und schönes Wochenende!

Vielen Dank für den Link auf das Buch.

----------

## Josef.95

Ich möchte mich nun auch noch mal unbeliebt machen und aufs Handbuch verweisen...  :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

> Notiz
> 
> Wenn Sie /tmp auf eine separate Partition legen möchten, stellen Sie sicher, dass Sie die Berechtigungen nach dem mounten ändern: chmod 1777 /mnt/gentoo/tmp. Dies gilt auch für /var/tmp.

 Qelle: http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=4

Abschnitt: 4.e. Mounten

Viel Erfolg noch!

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

Danke Josef. Ich habe mich an das rtfm mittlerweile gewöhnt. An anderer Stelle habe ich schon mal die Bemerkung gemacht, daß mein Installationsweg suboptimal dokumentiert ist. Also: Installation in chroot-Umgebung von Ubuntu aus  +  Tarball3  + Verwendung vieler Partitionen. Für meine Begriffe ist das ja auch ein bisserl exotisch (sicher gibt es noch spannendere Weisen).  Man springt dann zwischen Handbuch, Beratung im Forum  und Alternativ-Handbuch. Das hat dazu geführt, daß ich das von Dir gezeigte Kapitel besten Gewissens ganz übersprungen habe.  Nun muß ich einschränkend dazu sagen, daß das Zusammenspiel von Schreibrechten und Einhängen per fstab meiner Einschätzung nach kein Gentoo-Spezifikum ist und mit geringen Linuxkentnissen auch so beurteilbar sein sollte. Ich mache in diesem Punkt also ausdrücklich niemandem einen Vorwurf: dem Handbuch nicht, dessen Verfassern nicht, den Supportern nicht. Hab ich jemanden vergessen? Außerdem ist ja nix schlimmes passiert...

Jetzt zitier ich mal mich selbst:  *Quote:*   

> Jetzt kommt das Zeug, was ich im Linux nicht verstehe: dennoch startet Firefox. (Die Schreibrechte für /tmp/orbit-licimaus sind für licimaus offen, aber nicht die für /tmp.) 

 

Als Laie stelle ich mir das jetzt so vor, daß man sitzungsweise die Schreibrechte für einen Unterpfad öffnen kann und die übergeordnete Sperrung somit aufhebt. Das wäre eine sehr komfortable Einrichtung. (Interessant stelle ich mir hierbei pfadinterne Mountpoints und die Effekte durch "bind" vor und wie man Schleifen verhindert...)

Danke.

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

Auch wenn das jetzt off-topic ist, muß ich jetzt mal zum Punkt Schreibrechte und Partitionen noch was sagen, und zwar muß ich auf DSL schimpfen. Denn was ich dort mitgemacht habe, dagegen sind alle Installationsprobleme mit Gentoo wirklich winzig, weil behebbar. Ich weiß nicht, wie es jetzt ist, aber vor ein paar Monaten war es so: Du machst die platzsparendse Frugal-Installation, für die DSL wirbt. Dann brauchst Du ein beschreibbares Homeverzeichnis und zusätzliche Software, aber brauchst dazu eine weitere Partition. DSL bietet viele interessante Pakete für diese MYDSL-Partition an. Das funktioniert dann nicht, weil die ganze Partition "read only" gesetzt ist. Ich weiß von niemandem, dem es gelungen ist, das zu ändern. Wohlgemerkt: das ganze Betriebssystem liegt komprimiert auf einer Winzpartiton. Das wäre alles nicht so wild, aber jetzt kommts:  Du kannst das Thema nicht diskutieren, weil das Board gesperrt ist. Du kannst Dich zwar anmelden und auch toll einloggen, aber nichts posten. Die Diskussion des Fehlers verläuft dann in irgendwelchen anderen Foren und läuft sich tot.

Daher kannte ich das Thema zwar schon leidvoll und hätte dran denken sollen, aber bei meinem Installationsweg mußte ich an so vieles Neue denken, daß ich die Schreibrechte der Partitionen nicht bedacht habe.

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

Vieles ist schon besser, nur das mit dem dbus und X noch nicht. Ich hatte tatsächlich das neutrale Profil gesetzt, weil ich von dem 64/-32 -Profil irritiert worden bin. Hier mal die Ausgaben, erstens:

```
# emerge --update --deep --newuse world

...

[nomerge      ]      dev-libs/zziplib-0.13.49-r1  USE="sdl*" 

[nomerge      ]       media-libs/libsdl-1.2.13-r1  USE="X alsa audio dga esd joystick opengl oss pulseaudio video xv -aalib -arts -custom-cflags -directfb -fbcon -ggi -libcaca -nas (-svga) -xinerama" 

[nomerge      ]        media-sound/pulseaudio-0.9.9  USE="X alsa dbus gnome hal jack oss tcpd -asyncns -avahi (-bluetooth) -caps -libsamplerate -lirc (-policykit)" 

[ebuild  N    ]         media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.109.2-r1  USE="alsa doc mmx oss sse (-altivec) -caps (-coreaudio) -cpudetection -debug -netjack" 

[ebuild  N    ]          media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.20  USE="alsa jack -minimal -sqlite" 

 * Error: circular dependencies:

('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.20', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.109.2-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.109.2-r1', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.20', 'merge') (buildtime)
```

Ich soll hier also dbus und X rausnehmen. Ist das nicht widersinnig?

In der make.conf fällt mir auf, daß zwei mal USE="..." gesetzt wird, daß X und dbus drinstehen (in der Auswahlliste der USEflags stand, man solle die alphabetische Reihenfolge nicht ändern; ich war der Meinung, das könne sich nur auf die Auswahlliste beziehen.):

```
USE="mmx sse sse2"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo/"

USE="gtk gnome qt3 qt4 kde dvd alsa cdr X xemacs xml timidity sse2 svg sse jadetex smp rss savedconfig pulseaudio ogg pcmcia oss perl python networkmanager libgda libnotify memlimit latex java6 jack ieee1394 jpeg java gnuplot gif ftp gnutls gphoto2 gzip gmp firefox esd examples fftw fltk dvdr doc crypt css dbus dga dri apache2 audiofile bcmath"
```

Jetzt schau ich mal weiter ... danke vorerst.

----------

## Finswimmer

Bei zweimal USE in der make.conf wird die erste Definition nicht verwendet!

Das Problem mit libsndfile kannst du so lösen, dass du libsndfile erstmal ohne jack Support installierst.

Danach kannst du es nochmal mit jack Support übersetzen.

Tobi

----------

## Josef.95

Wegen den dbus Problemen:

Prüfe auch mal nach ob dbus auch gestartet ist/wird

```
# /etc/init.d/dbus status

wenn nicht gestartet

# /etc/init.d/dbus start

# rc-update add dbus default
```

----------

## musv

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Das Problem mit libsndfile kannst du so lösen, dass du libsndfile erstmal ohne jack Support installierst.
> 
> Danach kannst du es nochmal mit jack Support übersetzen.

 

Das Problem kannst du noch einfacher lösen, indem du die Jack-Unterstützung ganz rausnimmst. Jack ist ein Low-Latency-Soundserver. Einsatzgebiet ist die Musikbearbeitung. Als Normaluser braucht man den nicht. 

Zum Thema /tmp:

Wenn du hinreichend viel Ram hast (2GB), dann nimm /tmp gleich in den Ram rein. Sieht bei mir so aus:

```
tmpfs                   /tmp            tmpfs           mode=0777,noexec,nodev,nosuid   0 0
```

Das Verzeichnis orbit-xxx legt irgendein Programm an und packt seine Informationen, die während der Laufzeit notwendig sind, da rein. Nach dem Neustart brauchst du die nicht mehr.

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

Vielen Dank für Eure Super Hilfe.

Fast schon zuviel des Guten. Ich wollte jetzt mal selbst rumprobieren und jetzt ist das dbus-Problem erstmal verschwunden. Tut mir leid, wenn manche Tips jetzt ins Leere laufen.

Habe dbus nochmal installiert. Diesmal konnte ich der anschließenden Aufforderung, revdep-rebuild durchzuführen, folgen, denn diesmal habe ich ergoogelt (und bin in der Doku gelandet!), daß ich erst das Paket gentoolkit brauche. 

Gemacht, neu gestartet, Thunar und Firefox starten problemlos und meckern nicht mehr über den mangelnden Kontakt zum "Configuration-Server".

Scheinbar gehört revdep-rebuild zu den Sachen, die im Gentoo wirklich genial sind. Ich habe das noch lange nicht verstanden, aber mir dämmert, daß portage und dessen Umfeld mit den Abhängigkeiten wirklich was Besonderes sind.

An dieser Stelle zwei konstruktive, gutgemeinte Anregungen (ich will jetzt echt nett sein! Schau mich an:   :Very Happy:  Können diese Augen lügen?):

Erstens: Vielleicht gibt es das ja schon, aber wenn nicht: könnte man für blutige Anfänger vielleicht so eine Checklist machen, in der Art:

 *Quote:*   

> Du hast Die Installation geschafft und ein passendes Keyboardlayout, jetzt
> 
> 1. emerge gentoolkitXXX [ich achte jetzt nicht auf die richtigen Namen, es geht nur ums Prinzip] 
> 
> 2. env-update (ab jetzt immer!) [mir geht es jetzt nicht um die richtigen Schritte - die kenne ich als noob nicht - sondern ums Prinzip]  
> ...

 

Und zwar das Ganze bevor man mit X11 und wm anfängt. Ich meine übrigens nicht Befehle zum blinden Abtippen, sondern eine architektonisch und logisch sinnvolle Reihenfolge von Ergänzungsschritten. 

Zweitens: Wäre ein Dialog zur Erstellung einer Liste von USEflags für die make.conf sinnvoll? Da habe ich beim Setup wohl am meisten gestaunt bzw. war ratlos.

Von der Art:

 Ja, Du brauchst dbus. Ja, nimm X und nimm alsa (wahrscheinlich willst Du kein OSS). Ja, Du brauchst wahrscheinlich, als 08/15-user, java, also nimm es.

(Allerdings gebe ich zu, daß ich die Funktion dieser Liste immer noch nicht wirklich verstanden habe, aber was soll's vorerst ...)

Beides mit dem Hinweis versehen, daß ein Anfänger mit Normalo-Userprofil und Normalcomuter und Normalo-Vorkenntnissen gemeint ist. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß Ihr dann wesentlich weniger mit Anfängerproblemen genervt werdet. Ich selbst kann übrigens diese Dinge beim besten Willen noch nicht herstellen.

Weitere Anregung: deutliche Verweise vom deutschen Handbuch aus auf die vielfältigen Dokus und auf die "Wikis".  Z. B. hierdrauf http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/gentoolkit.xml

Vielen Dank.Last edited by bierbauchangsthase on Sun Jul 12, 2009 7:33 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

An musv: vielen Dank.

 *Quote:*   

> Das Problem kannst du noch einfacher lösen, indem du die Jack-Unterstützung ganz rausnimmst. Jack ist ein Low-Latency-Soundserver. Einsatzgebiet ist die Musikbearbeitung. Als Normaluser braucht man den nicht.
> 
> 

 

Hier bin ich kein Normaluser. Mein Erstkontakt (außer am Universitätsterminal)  mit Linux war PureDyne, und zwar wegen des Programmes Pure Data. Das läuft zwar auch in Windows, aber in Linux angeblich besser. Ich steh auf Echtzeit-Interaktions-Improvisation. Z. B. mit PD und Fello. Derzeit komme ich zwar nicht dazu, aber irgendwann vielleicht mal wieder ...

 *Quote:*   

> Zum Thema /tmp:
> 
> Wenn du hinreichend viel Ram hast (2GB), dann nimm /tmp gleich in den Ram rein. Sieht bei mir so aus:
> 
> /etc/fstab:
> ...

 

Ich habe 4 GB. (Neues Notebook!) Dann hätte ich wohl einen Performancegewinn? Ich denk drüber nach. Nach der Änderung der Rechte läuft derzeit alles gut. Trotzdem danke!

 *Quote:*   

> Das Verzeichnis orbit-xxx legt irgendein Programm an und packt seine Informationen, die während der Laufzeit notwendig sind, da rein. Nach dem Neustart brauchst du die nicht mehr.

 

Danke. Es macht schon Spaß, dazuzulernen.

Mfg, bierbauchangsthase

----------

